

BBC debunks claim that there are 100 North Sea cod - 1gor
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-19755695

======
danielhunt
To be clear, this is a (welcome) debunking of the claim made by other
newspapers, and not a direct claim by the BBC (which the title implies)

 _edit_ I see the title has now been updated to better reflect the source

------
iopq
I hear there's only 3 humans left in the world. I mean adult humans*

*a human reaches adulthood at age 115

~~~
Zenst
I agree with you fully though who is the other person :).

It is interesting though that any food product with fish does not have to
state the age of the fish in the product, fish is fish and the only
descrimination placed by food is that of there baby eggs in as caviar or the
fish itself, no qualified as to the age of the fish is used. The only
exception would be that of sammon and trout and then only because the fish
physicaly changes.

------
Zenst
Either way you look at it, there stocks of cod are low in relation to past
expectations. Overfishing, change in currents/migration of natural pasturing
areas (not sure pasturing right term for fish but it is understandable).

I will also say fair play to the bbc for avoiding a tabliod style headline of
which a few have crept in in the past and in that I mean avoid the use of the
term codswallop <http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/codswallop.html>.

One that would of been apt in the tabloid world.

~~~
joshuahedlund
> stocks of cod are low in relation to past expectations

The last two paragraphs indicate that stocks are recovering and are the best
they've been in years.

------
danmaz74
I really hope that this kind of ridiculous headlines get a much deserved
backlash. It's the only hope to see fewer of them.

~~~
Zenst
At least they avoided the term
<http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/codswallop.html>

------
panacea
21,000,000 isn't cause for celebration either.

(I know that this article is about bad science reporting, but it needs to be
said that if a third of the UK had a stereotypical meal of fish and chips one
evening consisting of adult North Sea cod, there would be 0 left)

~~~
Zenst
fish and chips in the UK has two interesting aspects to it. Down south if you
ask for fish and chip by default you will get cod, though up north it is by
default place or anything but cod and most shop don't even have cod due to
catchment area's and fish types mostly available for transport. Was a odd one
upon me first time in new castle when I asked for cod and chips.

Another influence is the catholic tradition in these shore for having fish on
a friday. That for many has risen to the trend of menu's having fish options
on a friday and school meals and tends to focus most fish eating on a friday,
nomatter the religion.

As a whole the general fish stocks were and still are finely balanced though
the whole change with regards to the EU and having fishing trawlers from EU
countries in and around the UK fishing has had further impact upon the once
rich fish stocks with the north sea feeling the impact. This and changes in
ocean climate has impacted the fish into other area's due to water temperature
and effects upon there food stocks. Were still learning about weather above
the oceans and as to the weather enviroment aspect under water is one were we
have even more to learn and its impact and effects on the natural habitats.

So dont worry about the UK eating all the cod, social trends and impacts
dictate we eat other fish and in general it depends on what part of the
country you in as to what the popular fish eaten in that part is.

I will also add that having eaten North sea cod and North atlantic cod in
seattle that the atlantic cod was much tastier, at least to me.

So don't panic we in the UK will not eat all the cod, though don't ask us
about the pies :).

~~~
pledge
Being a northerner I'm not sure I agree with this. Around Lancashire asking
for just 'Fish and Chips' would generally be replied to with 'Do you want cod
or haddock?', with the popularity being 50/50. Most chippies wouldn't even
serve plaice. I'd say the same is true around Yorkshire on the other coast. I
agree though the the fish in Seattle is much, much tastier.

~~~
Zenst
Your right about the haddock instead of plaice, remember when I first
experienced it in Bradford many years back and got downfounded looks with
regards to Cod.

------
dalke
Betteridge's Law of Headlines: "Any headline which ends in a question mark can
be answered by the word 'no'".

~~~
sliverstorm
_Can a headline which ends in a question mark always be answered by the word
'no'?_

~~~
dalke
Now if only that were a headline.

------
ExpiredLink
Greenpeace recently published a report on overfishing in Europe. This BBC
article must be pure coincidence.

------
Heliosmaster
Surprise surprise: journalism done bad!

